# Lots of pedigree and none pedigree cats and kittens at Rushden Persian Rescue



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

PLEASE SHARE TO HELP FIND THEM ALL NEW MUMMIES AND DADDIES

Lots of pedigree and none pedigree cats and kittens at Rushden Persian Rescue all looking for new homes please contact Patsy Smith Rpr OPENING HOURS:- 9 a.m - 6 p.m Wednesday to Sunday (CLOSED Mon/Tues of each week) Tel 01933 387658 or Mobile No. 0795 4571814

Rescue re home all over UK as long as you are able to travel to collect your new furbaby from rescue in Rushden Northamptonshire

All cats and kittens are neutered , vacs and chipped before being homed.
Vet/home check and adoption fee will apply

Lulu : Tortie Spotted Tabby.British Shorthair 14 months old
Gorgeous girl, a fusspot.
Can be paired with Georgia if you want two.
Neutered Vaccinated and Microchipped.

Georgia : Tortie Tabby British Shorthair.
11 months old

This little lovebug is good with other cats and can be paired with Lulu if you want two.
She's very sweet and affectionate.
Mostly tabby with a few orange spots
Neutered vaccinated and Microchipped

Isolde: Tawny Snow Bengal.
4 yrs old
This little girl has been a real headache she wouldn't use a litter tray to poo in just did it on the floor.
But Ann Dyte has taken her back to the beginning and re trained her to use a tray. She likes one with litter to do her wees in and one with Kitchen roll to poo in.
She like to remove the paper herself poo and then cover it with the paper. What a clever girl.
She's lovely chatty and friendly with humans need to be an only cat.
Neutered Vaccinated and Microchipped.

Meet Benny our Big Brown Spotted Bengal. 6yrs old
He's been with us nearly 2 months he was Growling Spitting and Lashing out because he had no boundaries and was very spoilt.

He's has come a long way and with Ann Dyte's time and patience turning into a happy boy with tap dancing feet and please to be in your company.

He's desparate for a home now as an only pet with lots of toys and plenty to do and someone with Bengal experience who will give him boundaries.

He is such a fuss pot and loves human company and a great companion.

Neutered Vaccinated and Microchipped

Patsy has 47 new cats/kittens waiting to come into rescue 28 of them Bengals sadly , so if you are looking to adopt a cat please consider one of these furbabies so they can bring in other needy cats and kittens into rescue as they can't until they home some of the cats and kittens already waiting for homes in RPR rescue.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bless you for all the hard work - I hope the cats and kittens can all find loving homes xxx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you , sadly all are still looking for their forever homes still


----------

